# Is Winrar free ?



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

*Is Winrar free or do I have to pay for it ?*


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

It is not. There is a 40 day trial, but to use it after that, you need to purchase it. However, other apps such as 7zip are free (that's the one I use).


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

valis, 7zip is free dose it open rars


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"flavallee,
I ask cause I read this someone wrote It is free for 40 days but still it will word but throwing up Pop-up message each time open. Legally you should remove it after 40 days. is this true ?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

You can either keep it or discard it, but regardless, you will not be able to use it. 7zip opens everything Winrar does.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"valis, I did install 7zip like you said am using Windows 10 can I make it a default apps by file type


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

That I do not know; I don't have W10.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Yes, you can. You can also just do what I do; right click the file you want to open and select 7zip to open the file.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"crjdriver, I am a disabled person can you give me a screenshot of 
7zip and what I do to make it my default apps by file type


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Go to settings>system>default app then choose by file type. Click whatever compressed file you might have on your system and choose 7zip as the default. Again it is really simple to just right click the file and choose to open with 7zip however up to you.
You must install 7zip before doing the above.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"crjdriver When I install 7zip before doingwhat you said do I download it or do it in microsoft store


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Go to the site of 7zip. 
http://www.7-zip.org/download.html


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"crjdriver,
I installed 7zip went to
settings>system>default app then choose by file type. which is rar to make it 7zip as the default. I right click the file and choose to open mine says choose adobe or microsoft store what did I do wrong


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

I Select 7 Zip and check - *Always use this program for files of this type. which one in screenshot do I select *


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

7z.exe.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

valis,7z.exe. first one in the screenshot


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Use the file mgr FzFM.exe I believe you can use 7z.exe also. The file mgr is the entire program ie it will let you archive files, etc.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

sportman12 said:


> valis,7z.exe. first one in the screenshot


Yes. That is the one you want to use.


----------

